# [SOLVED] Parrot CK3100 bluetooth hands free kit issue



## Raylo

I just got one of these and the corresponding quick install t-harness and put in my GF's 2009 Camry. Piece of cake install and I paired her phone up no problem but the CK3100 LCD display says "no signal" and the LCD phone pick up and hang up buttons are not illuminated.

I can dial a number with her phone handset and the Parrot kit works as advertised.... it mutes the radio and uses the car's speakers to play phone audio and the microphone works fine as the people on the other end attest. So it is paired and connected. It's just that the parrot display with the answer and hang up buttons as well as anything on the screen like a phone number directory are non-existent. Just a steady "no signal". Anyone ever have this sort of issue?


----------



## Raylo

*Re: Parrot CK3100 bluetooth hands free kit issue*

Well, I called Parrot tech support and they said the issue was data communication failure between the brain and the LCD display and that unplugging it then reconnecting it "should" solve the problem. Only problem with that is I'd have to disassmble the dash again to get at the unit and its data, audio and power connectors. So I think I am going to try disconnecting and reconnecting the car's battery first to see if a reboot like that works. I'll post back what I find in case it might help someone in the future...


----------



## Raylo

*Re: Parrot CK3100 bluetooth hands free kit issue*

Parrot tech support was right. I Reconnected the control panel and all is well. Pretty slick little device and a nice add on if you don't already have a BT hands free setup.


----------

